# Upgrade 7.2-R to 8.0-RC1 problem



## alelab (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi,

I have upgraded my laptop system from 7.2-RELEASE to 8.0-RC1 using the freebsd-update method.
I have ran the following commands : 
	
	



```
# freebsd-update -r 8.0-RC1 upgrade
# freebsd-update install
# nextboot -k GENERIC
# shutdown -r now
# freebsd-update install
# portmaster -adf
```

Then portmaster program does not recognize by the system.
I have rebooted the machine one more time and I have select the boot option 6 and type
	
	



```
boot GENERIC
```
Now the system don't want to boot correctly because it can't do
	
	



```
fsck_ufs
```
on /dev/ad0s1a

I have download and burn the livefs 8.0-RC1 iso and use the fixit part.
	
	



```
fsck_ufs /dev/ad0s1a
```
 do the steps correctly then I tried to boot on my GENERIC patched local kernel (using boot option 6 like described above)but I always got the same error.

Is there any issue to my problem ?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2009)

Try updating the portmaster tool first. Pkg_delete the old one and do a make install in the port's directory.


----------



## alelab (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks SirDice,

But the boot process is blocked on the fsck. After this error the process go to single mode with a prompt.
When I do 
	
	



```
fsck
```
it prints 
	
	



```
/sbin:/usr/sbin : no such file or directory
```
The system doesn't pass this step.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 13, 2009)

Maybe not the solution, but maybe...

```
(escape to loader prompt)
# boot -s
# adjkerntz -i 
# swapon -a
# fsck -p
# mount -u /
# mount -va
```
One would be advised to put that series of code
on the monitor (a small label) margin, to quickly
have it ready should the need arise again...


----------



## alelab (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi, 
I come back with my problem :\

I have noticed that I have got the following error messages at boot (before the boot menu)
	
	



```
Boot: syntax error on file /boot/device.hints
Boot: syntax error on file /boot/loader.conf
```
I followed the series of code brought by *jb_fvwm2* but I got problems

```
(escape to loader prompt) 
[b]# boot -s [/b]>> OK - It boot on 7.2 kernel
[b]# adjkerntz -i [/b]>> OK
[b]# swapon -a [/b] >> swapon: not found
[b]# fsck -p [/b] >> fsck: exec fsck_ufs for /dev/ad0s1a in /sbin:/usr/sbin: no such file or directory
[b]# mount -u / [/b] >> OK
[b]# mount -va[/b] >> OK
```
If I rebooted like this method

```
(escape to loader prompt) 
[b]# boot GENERIC[/b]
```
It boot on *8.0-RC1 kernel*, but the only command that doesn't passed is
	
	



```
# swapon -a >> swapon: not found
```
After the 
	
	



```
# fsck -p
```
 I can access to the login prompt. But when I tried to login with root or another user, I got the following error
	
	



```
login: login: could not determine audit condition
```


----------

